# how to charge my phone off 12v?



## lotty (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all,
I am going to a festival at the weekend for 3 days and was wondering if anyone has any ideas how I can charge my mobile phone? 
we have no hook up and arn't allowed a geni. I thought i could use one of the sockets via the leisure battery but they dont seem to work? is this right or have i got a fault?
Cheers
Lotty


----------



## Leltel (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lottie, I normally use the cigarette socket to charge my iphone. Not had a dead car battery........yet!
Lel


----------



## al n sal (Jun 5, 2011)

we bought for emergencies, a wind up led torch, it came with a load of differnt plugs for connecting to mobile phones, plug it in and wind to charge, haven't needed to use it yet, but should be ok for emergencies

al


----------



## suej (Jun 5, 2011)

Get yourself an in-car charger and like Leitel says, plug it into the cigarette lighter socket.  Simples!
Sue


----------



## uknokianut (Jun 5, 2011)

*charger*

you need one of these , it will charges anything with a usb connection, iphone , nintendo DS, ipad , nokia, or most phones and gadgets. Ive got one and think they are great.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Trent-i...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1307310802&sr=8-2


----------



## fofeg101 (Jun 5, 2011)

This is what I use:   UNIVERSAL POWER LAPTOP CAR ADAPTER/CHARGER 80W AC: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 6, 2011)

lotty said:


> Hi all,
> I am going to a festival at the weekend for 3 days and was wondering if anyone has any ideas how I can charge my mobile phone?
> we have no hook up and arn't allowed a geni. I thought i could use one of the sockets via the leisure battery but they dont seem to work? is this right or have i got a fault?
> Cheers
> Lotty


 
your sockets could be for the 240v supply, i'm not that clever with electrics either and i dont know what set up you have but in car charger is probably best option, i have used an inverter before when i have left my incar charger behind but these can use up more power, 

Jen


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Jun 6, 2011)

It could be that you are trying to use a cigarette lighter type socket on the dashboard. If so then its most likely that it is connected to the vehicle battery, not the leisure battery and will only be "live" when the engine is running. Depending on your motorhome you may find another similar socket elsewhere - maybe in the cupboard where the TV is stored, which will have a socket that is connected to the leisure battery and which will be live as long as your main 12V switch is set to "on". Hope this helps.


----------



## Piglets Pilot (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi I have same prob 2 cig lighter sockets on dash and radio only work when engine actually running damned annoying when you want to put a CD on to listen to while parked up, but as in previous thread we do have a seperate socket in tv cupboard running off leisure battery for rechaging phones etc. when I complained about the dashpanel to dealer they said autocruise do this to save engine battery from running down thru over use when altenator not able to recharge ( dam silly to me)   Terry


----------



## alanval (Jun 6, 2011)

Our cigarette lighter socket runs directly to engine battery and not through the ignition,so we can charge phones etc when engine not on...   val


----------



## donkey too (Jun 6, 2011)

Your dash ciggy socket should be connested to permanent live as well as radio and electric blinds etc. If not then you still do not have to run the engine to charge your phone, just turn the key on. A phone will never run the starter battery down flat.
My phone lead for charging in car cost 1.50 from the market mobile phone bloke


----------



## lotty (Jun 6, 2011)

*thanks*

Thank you everyone for your tips
I have bought a cigarette charger to plug in the lighter socket on the dash, I do also have a 12v socket in another cupboard. I also have bought a little adapter that uses AA batteries to charge the phone. Hopefully one of these will do?
Many thanks again :cheers:
Lotty


----------



## wildman (Jun 6, 2011)

Piglets Pilot said:


> Hi I have same prob 2 cig lighter sockets on dash and radio only work when engine actually running damned annoying when you want to put a CD on to listen to while parked up, but as in previous thread we do have a seperate socket in tv cupboard running off leisure battery for rechaging phones etc. when I complained about the dashpanel to dealer they said autocruise do this to save engine battery from running down thru over use when altenator not able to recharge ( dam silly to me) Terry


 You would be surprised how many people have ended up with a flat engine battery because of overuse of the cd or radio. Ours has been disconnected from the engine battery and connected to the leisure instead.


----------



## alanval (Jun 6, 2011)

Same as us Wildman, we also have a solar monkey  to charge phones charges up from the sun.Never had any problem with engine battery going flat...also have a 12v in car charger for laptop,it also charges from leisure battery...


----------



## bigmillie (Jun 6, 2011)

Aldi have a solar charger on offer from thursday

ALDI - Thursday Special Buys 9th June 2011


regards charlie


----------



## alanval (Jun 6, 2011)

Same idea as the one we have ours is a double solar from Maplins cost about £19.99


----------



## UFO (Jun 7, 2011)

Piglets Pilot said:


> Hi I have same prob 2 cig lighter sockets on dash and radio only work when engine actually running damned annoying when you want to put a CD on to listen to while parked up, but as in previous thread we do have a seperate socket in tv cupboard running off leisure battery for rechaging phones etc. when I complained about the dashpanel to dealer they said autocruise do this to save engine battery from running down thru over use when altenator not able to recharge ( dam silly to me)   Terry


 
The radio on my Adria Twin was also wired via the ignition.  I took the radio out and swopped the wire over so it is always live. A few hours use should not put much drain on the battery.  Your radio manual should show the wiring for this.


----------

